# 402 stroker ls2 help



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

My #7 cylinder rings are basically gone and I only have 40k on the motor and running 5 lbs of boost. Anyways I am looking to build a 402 stroker and I have a guy who is willing to send my motor to Cali and get it rebuilt. Only problem is they are saying it is going to cost 8k to do so not including shipping or pulling the motor. I would be getting my motor torn apart, degreased, block machined and honed, kit installed, comp cam and my stock heads with news springs, and push rods, and a new oil pump. Its seems like the cost is a little high for not that much work. what do you think? if anyone has done a 402 please tell me what the average cost was and all that went into it? Would I just be better ordering a short block already assembled from TSP?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That price is about right. That's how much I was quoted for having mine done by Gulf Coast Racing Engines (now defunct). Shop owner David Lazzear of GM High-Tech Performance fame explained to me everything over the phone that is required to finish what you are wanting to have done on your car. You're better off buying a short block. You'll come out about the same in the end, plus you'll still have your stock block you can sell or rebuild yourself as time and money permits.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay I got a new quote. Valve job, .580 lift cam, Crower H beam rods, ARP head studs and rod bolts, high flow oil pump,GM perfomance timing set, all bearings, multilayer head gasket, GM gaskets for everything else, JE pistons with with oil control rings. 6980.00 thats a 6.0 build though...


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

The 402 just went up to 9700 without shipping???? getting frustrated.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

TSP 418 C.I.D. L92/LS3 Short-Block

Check it out. They offer a 427/429 c.i.d. motor but don't recomend going above the 418 c.i.d. engine if you plan on running over a 200 shot of nitrous or over 12 pounds of boost f.i. Nicely optioned out with upgraded crankshaft, rods, pistons, ARP, steel top rings, etc. will run you around 6 grand. It'll cost you another 1500 to 2 grand to put the motor in, so you're back around the numbers you're talking about. The only thing this doesn't cover is the heads. You could always save up a little bit more and just buy one of their turn key long blocks, then turn around and sell your LS2 and get some of that cash back...


----------

